# PN - Anschluss einer CPU an ein Standard LAN Netzwerk



## andi-g (23 Dezember 2020)

*PN - Anschluss an Standard LAN Netzwerk

*Ich möchte eine VIPA CPU314ST in meinem Hausautomatisierungs- Projekt einsetzen und frage mich, 
ob der PN Anschluss auch über einen Router im Heimnetzwerk laufen kann (Fritzbox...) und ob der Zugriff 
auf die CPU via Simatic Manager auf diesem Wege möglich ist. (Über einen, am LAN angeschlossener Rechner)

Ganz verwegen wäre sicherlich die Idee auch andere PN- Module (IM151/PN) über das LAN anzubinden, oder?

Ich glaube ich entschuldige mich besser schon einmal für diese Fragen vorab... Bisher habe ich nur im industriellen 
Bereich gearbeitet (da stellt sich diese Frage nicht) und bei mir zu Hause rennt bisher immer noch der PB DP.

Wenn es bereits Einträge zu diesem Thema gibt, wäre ich über einen Link sehr dankbar.

Danke für eure Antworten bereits vorab & euch allen eine gute Weihnachtszeit. Andreas.


----------



## Matze001 (23 Dezember 2020)

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Profinet ist "nur" ein Protokoll, dass über Ethernet läuft.
Somit läuft es auch über Dein Heimnetz.

Da es keine Industrieanwendung ist, sind die möglichen Nachteile für Dich vermutlich nicht relevant.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## andi-g (23 Dezember 2020)

Danke Marcel! Das muss ich dann mal austesten.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Dezember 2020)

Wobei du daran denken solltest, dass wenn du über Profinet IO-Devices anbindest und deine Switche Profinet nicht priorisiert behandeln, es sein kann wenn jemand z.B. gerade einen Film von deinem NAS schaut oder eine große Datei übers Netzwerk transferiert, das Device ausfällt und dann nach ein paar Sekunden wiederkommt. Wenn dann dein Licht ausgeht oder deine Rolladen kurz zucken, dann möchtest du das vermutlich auch nicht haben.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> 
> Profinet ist "nur" ein Protokoll, dass über Ethernet läuft.
> Somit läuft es auch über Dein Heimnetz.
> ...



Die Aussage kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
In einem Heimnetzwerk laufen oft viel mehr Dienste / Anwendungen als in einem Firmennetz.
Du hast Streamingdienste, Filetransfer, Telefonie, Skype ...
Dazu einfache unmanaged Switche und oft noch Kommunikation über Powerline oder Accesspoints.
Mit Profinet zu Hause sind schon Einige - auf deutsch gesagt - auf die Schnauze geflogen.
Wenn man es macht, dann empfielt es sich zumindest Managed Switche zu verwenden und Profinet zu prioisieren.
Die Teile kosten heute auch nicht mehr die Welt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## andi-g (24 Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten! 

Ich habe zwar (noch) nicht vor die ET200 Inseln über PN anzubinden, aber es wäre doch ganz hilfreich zu erfahren mit welchen Maßnahen man dieses, bereits beschriebene, schwierige Umfeld (zuhause) managen kann. (zb. managed Switches) 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Ideen oder Erfahrungswerte  

Mir fällt da beispielsweise ein zweites Netzwerk ein. Wie allerdings verbindet man das dann sinnvollerweise mit dem ersten, wenn der übergreifende Zugriff gewährleistet sein soll, aber eine Traffic Entlastung gewährleistet sein soll? ZB via PG.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2020)

andi-g schrieb:


> Mir fällt da beispielsweise ein zweites Netzwerk ein. Wie allerdings verbindet man das dann sinnvollerweise mit dem ersten, wenn der übergreifende Zugriff gewährleistet sein soll, aber eine Traffic Entlastung gewährleistet sein soll? ZB via PG.



2.Netzwerk ist die beste und auch einfachste Lösung.
Du kannst die beiden Netzwerke auch an einer Stelle (z.B. am Router) miteinander verbinden.
Wichtig ist, dass einfach der Datenverkehr getrennt ist.
Der Adressbereich (Subnetz) kann auch der Gleiche sein. Somit hast du auch kein Problem mit dem Zugriff.
In der Konstellation langen auch einfache unmanaged Switche. 
Also z.B. ein Switch fürs Steuerungsnetz und ein Switch fürs "Restnetz".

Wenn nicht irgendein Gerät das Netzwerk mit Broadcasts flutet, funktioniert so eine Konfiguration problemlos.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## andi-g (26 Dezember 2020)

Danke. Das hört sich vielversprechend und einfach an. Werde ich mal testen


----------

